# 7 weeks pregnant and still feeling like AF is on its way!



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering how common this was.  I have felt like this since the 2ww, on and off. No pains or cramps, nor bleeding at the moment. Effectively ever since I found out I was pg I have had PMT !

On Saturday last I was diagnosed with one healthy sac and heartbeat and two other sacs which were underdeveloped and on their way out.  I believe these will be absorbed but I just wondered whether these were likely to cause any AF feelings, or even a drop in HCG levels which may lead to the loss of the healthy embryo.

any advice appreciated.  


many thanks


roze


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

This is normal!

see link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62737.0

jan


----------

